# Shedded snake skin just found in my yard



## ChrisGScully (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello there.

Just found a partial shedding in my yard. Had no luck finding the rest of it so getting a definitive ID has been tricky. What i did find was about a roughly 30cm long mid section. 






I live on the outskirts of northwest Brisbane and have a piddly creek run past my back fence though I'm surrounded by suburbia. There's nearby bushland.

What I can tell is that it has 32 rows of dorsal scales. They got so small and hard to count towards the centre but a couple of times through have found 32. 

The ventral scales are approx 10mm across.

There's a slight pattern to be seen in the pic where I'm spreading the dorsal side.

My guess is a spotted python. Anyone agree from the limited info?

In the past 4 years since we've been in this house, I've only encountered a couple of yellow-faced whip snakes and green tree snakes.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Chris, it's a Carpet Python.


----------



## ChrisGScully (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks Jonno.


----------



## Bushman (Jan 10, 2013)

More specifically, it's most probably a Coastal/Eastern Carpet Python (_Morelia spilota mcdowelli_) based on location.


----------

